# FiFE 4th & 5th Dec Results



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

What a weekend for my mum and Zivannaz 

On saturday all three of our cats, Teddi, Honey and Horatio got EX1's with Honey getting Nominated.

Honey also gained her International Premier , This was Honey when the judge nominated her on Saturday










Horatio On Saturday 

















Teddi with mum on Saturday









Nadniakatts Kylie is a kitten in partnership with my mum and her friend Clara, we will call her Roo when she comes to live with us in the next week or so. She went on to get EX1 on both days and if i am not mistaken BIV's to 









On Sunday our little Horation went all the way and won Best In SHow for kittens 3 -6 mths for his catagory (photo by mum's friend Jules)









I have loads of photo's i took on Saturday which i will post on here later on this week


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done!

I took three Burmese and they all got their certificates, which is what we go for after all. My Basil is now an International Champion.

My parents came for a quick look as they live near to the show. My father couldn't believe how big the NFCs were. I told him he should have a look at Maine Coons sometime!

Liz


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations. Very well done indeed. You must be very proud


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well done!
> 
> I took three Burmese and they all got their certificates, which is what we go for after all. My Basil is now an International Champion.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Certs, you must be very pleased 

Yeah you should get your parents to look at the Maine Coons they are HUGE lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dr dante my kittens dad got his fifth cap and is now an international champion and his son in another litter got his first


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations to you - great results!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Blimey, I didn't realise so many of you were there! 

Dr. Dante is also the Dad of mine - first time I got to meet him, such a stunner. Although in a bit of a grump I believe yesterday!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures of your gorgeous cats, well done all who attended,:thumbup1:,:biggrin:,:biggrin:_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Dante said:


> Blimey, I didn't realise so many of you were there!
> 
> Dr. Dante is also the Dad of mine - first time I got to meet him, such a stunner. Although in a bit of a grump I believe yesterday!


apparently he can be grumpy at shows but a real teddy bear at home.
my babies are at home with me tonight what littel stunners they are too.
who is the breeder you got your baby from?


----------

